

Al Gore, Sean Parker call for Online 'Occupy Democracy' Movement - michaelkscott
http://opinion.latimes.com/opinionla/2012/03/al-gore-and-sean-parker-do-sxsw.html

======
untog
I agree with what Al Gore is saying, but his talk of TV being a negative
distraction in politics is a little hypocritical- he owns Current TV, which
amongst other things broadcasts the Keith Olbermann show. That guy sometimes
manages to be the Rush Limbaugh of the left.

